

Show HN: People are afraid to give you honest feedback so we built this - jeffchuber

We (@emrenx and I) wanted a simple little tool that would help us get better feedback so we could move faster. We knew that anonymizing the data would help. For more research on this approach, check out 360-degree feedback http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/360-degree_feedback.<p>http://pitchback.me/
======
zengr
Submit a blank form and get this:

Warning: parse_url(<http://>) [function.parse-url]: Unable to parse URL in
/home/content/89/7601089/html/pitchback/functions.php on line 58 The company
"" is already in the pitchback.me system. If you believe this is an error,
please contact pitchback.me@gmail.com

~~~
davyjones
Also, logging in without any username/password works...as in, you are actually
logged in and are looking at the dashboard.

~~~
jeffchuber
thanks guys!

------
albumedia
Seems like a decent idea. Please include a pitchback url so we can "submit
real, anonymous feedback about your startup."

~~~
jeffchuber
Side project - not a startup. But if you want to try it out.

<http://pitchback.me/pitchback518>

------
knes
Clickable: <http://pitchback.me/>

------
thekevinjones
Just post whatever you make on HN and you'll get honest feedback.

